# Hello From NC



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been lurking for awhile now thought it was time I said hello


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello back at ya, twisty.

Where in NC do you sail?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

welcome to sailnet

what type of boat do you have?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am currently living on Topsail Island, no sailboat yet, just powerboats. I am just getting started with sailing. But I am leaning toward a cat, somewhere in the 30' range.

Secondwind it is nice to know I have "neighbors".

Thank for the warm welcomes!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a great area. I've done some work with the folks at the sea turtle hospital up there through my job at the newspaper in Wrightsville. I was right in the middle of the action when they released the rehabbed turtles into the surf at Topsail last summer.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Twisty. Tell us about Topsail Island.

Regards, John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SecondWindNC said:


> It's a great area. I've done some work with the folks at the sea turtle hospital up there through my job at the newspaper in Wrightsville. I was right in the middle of the action when they released the rehabbed turtles into the surf at Topsail last summer.


It is a great area! I am quite familiar with the Sea Turtle Hospital, I live about a block away. I own a little seafood market here to so if we have fish that we don't sell it goes over there to feed the turtles. Being here years though I have never made it to a release.  I should probably do that before they move to their new facility.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Whampoa said:


> Welcome to the forum Twisty. Tell us about Topsail Island.
> 
> Regards, John


Topsail is a neat "little" barrier island consisting of 3 small communities, our only real claim to fame is the above mentioned Sea Turtle hospital. Other than that we are just three tourist communities. The smallest town, where I live, only lays claim to 400 year round residents(the actual number is ALOT lower) but blossoms to around 7000 in the summer or so we are told.

One of the islands best features IMHO is the sound that runs between Topsail and the ICW on the south end of the island. There is no better place to spend a summer afternoon watching the birds in the marsh, doing a little flounder fishing, and just plain relaxing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Twisty.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

teshannon said:


> Welcome to Sailnet Twisty.


Thanks!


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome Twisty. There are a lot of good folks here with a lot of good knowledge.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

twisty
are you the same twisty who is the admin of Uncensored Sailing • Index page ?


----------



## twisty2 (Feb 24, 2009)

xort said:


> twisty
> are you the same twisty who is the admin of Uncensored Sailing • Index page ?


Actually yes I am, but this site was not why that was created, it was the result of another site, though now after reading here all I can say is WOW.

With that said though the intention was never to take users away from other boards, including this one. Hence the reason why I chose to forgo a signature and have not mentioned the site. Although from looking at my sites stats I can see someone has. I will ask that people not do that, it is not fair, I am a member of many sailing forums and do not mention my site there for a reason, so as to not ruffle feathers.

On the same kind of note you will notice that I have a new username, not long after I started seeing traffic from here yesterday I came over to read around some more and found that I had been logged out and that username was inaccessible.(though it doesn't say banned, it just always comes up with wrong password, even though the password is right). But whatever, I came here to meet other people, talk about sailing and learn. Nothing more. If the adminstrators don't want other forum owners here I can take the hint.


----------

